# Reduced engine power light comes on and goes/Coolant mysterioulsy vanishing



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Find a different dealer would be your first and best option at this point in time .. if you are adding that much Dex-cool you have a leak somewhere in the cooling system !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ShelleyCruzer24 said:


> *I have a Chevy Cruze Eco 2012 model with 68,000 miles on it.
> *
> Since weeks now the reduced engine power light comes on--took it to the dealership and they kept it for a week before telling me that they could not find a problem. And they had removed the error code.
> 
> ...


Hey ShelleyCruzer24,

I apologize for the concerns you are experiencing with your Cruze. If you would like any further assistance with this, please feel free to send me a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership. Hope to hear from you soon!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your water pump is leaking internally. There are several old threads here about this very issue. I second brian's comment on finding a new dealership - the one you have is trying to avoid working on your car.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes you have a internal leak which I think is also over heating causing your other issue


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Service Bulletin No.:* PIE-0289 
*Component(s):* ENGINE 
*NHTSA ID Number:* 10055117

* All Products Associated with this Service Bulletin *

*Vehicle MakeModelModel Year(s)*



CHEVROLETCRUZE2011-2014 
CHEVROLETSONIC2012-2014 
 

*Details *

*0 Associated Documents*

*Manufacturer: *General Motors LLC
*SUMMARY:*

SOME MAY COMPLAIN ABOUT REDUCED ENGINE POWER AND/OR A REDUCED ENGINE POWER MESSAGE BEING DISPLAYED ON THE DRIVER INFORMATION CENTER.  ENGINEERS NEED TO GATHER THE VEHICLES' INFORMATION PRIOR TO ANY ATTEMPT TO MAKE REPAIRS IN ORDER TO DETERMINE THE CAUSE. *JS

I take this to mean that the service department is supposed to call Chevy engineering before proceeding to work on the affected car. Did your service department call for help?


----------



## ShelleyCruzer24 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you for all help.
We are stuck with only one dealership in town..trying to find another one in a different town.
I have also sent a message to the customer service associate in the above thread..

I cannot afford to leave my car at the dealership for a week without them even going to any trouble to find the problem...
The dealerships have gotten so "sophisticated" so as to always send a customer satisfaction survey after every visit but what is the use if no one even follows up to your concerns!


----------



## ShelleyCruzer24 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> *Service Bulletin No.:* PIE-0289
> *Component(s):* ENGINE
> *NHTSA ID Number:* 10055117
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim..I believe they called no one and probably did not even look at the car before handing it back to me.
P.S the link in your thread gives me an error.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go to Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) and select Search for all Recalls, Complaints & Investigations under Vehicle Owners. When the search box comes up select "ID Number" and then select Service Bullitens. Enter 10055117 into the search box and click GO. The NHTSA doesn't provide direct links to their database.

Do you have any other GM dealerships (not Chevy) where you live? Take your car to one of them.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ShelleyCruzer24 said:


> Thanks Jim..I believe they called no one and probably did not even look at the car before handing it back to me.
> P.S the link in your thread gives me an error.


Yeah, that is a page link within the web page that I copied. You have to be on the web page for that one to work. Follow Obermd's instructions.


----------



## ShelleyCruzer24 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Update*

The dealership replaced the water pump to fix the vanishing coolant problem. (I did ask them how this was overlooked last time when they had the car for the whole week...but they did not have an answer)

Also 48 hours later+ the weekend..the dealership called to say they need to replace the brake switch that will supposedly solve the "reduced engine power" light coming on.

I am debating whether I should get this one since is the brake switch actually affecting anything else especially the brakes or is this just going to fix an electrical error.

Any thoughts?

P.S this time the dealership did offer me a service vehicle for keeping my car for more than 48 hours.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not sure which brake "switch" they're talking about, but there was a recall that affected many cars regarding the auxilliary brake vacuum pump switch. If this is what they're refering to, you should get it done as it could be a safety issue as well.


----------



## ShelleyCruzer24 (Jun 24, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> I'm not sure which brake "switch" they're talking about, but there was a recall that affected many cars regarding the auxilliary brake vacuum pump switch. If this is what they're refering to, you should get it done as it could be a safety issue as well.


Thanks for that..it wasn't the vaccum pump switch but nevertheless I went ahead and got the brake switch replaced.
Hopefully no more issues pop up in my car..this morning the car seems to be driving better--dont feel the drag that I felt in the last few weeks.
Thanks much for everyone's input and especially for the Chevy Associate for intervening!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ShelleyCruzer24 said:


> Thanks for that..it wasn't the vaccum pump switch but nevertheless I went ahead and got the brake switch replaced.
> Hopefully no more issues pop up in my car..this morning the car seems to be driving better--dont feel the drag that I felt in the last few weeks.
> Thanks much for everyone's input and especially for the Chevy Associate for intervening!


You're welcome Shelley! Please feel free to reach out to me whenever you are experiencing any further questions or concerns.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

